# A couple of interesting articles about Covid infection potentially causing psychotic or suicidal behavior



## asp3 (Dec 29, 2020)

I read this NY Times article and looked for another public article but didn't find one.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/28/health/covid-psychosis-mental.html

I did however find this article from back in September also describing the issue for one such patient.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7519695/

The NY Times article said that they're seeing an increasing number of post Covid patients who has no previous history of mental health issues with psychosis or suicidal behavior.

If I find a public article with the same or similar information I'll post it here.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 29, 2020)

I've read articles too saying the virus spikes allow them to pass through the blood-brain barrier and cause all kinds of trouble.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 29, 2020)

There is little doubt that this virus, and it's disruption of many people's lives, is creating a large number of mental health issues.  A lot of people are simply not able to cope with all this bad news, and the restrictions being imposed.  I suspect that the longer this virus lingers, the higher the number of suicides will go. 

A case in point.....this recent bombing in Nashville has all the earmarks of a person undergoing extreme mental stress.

This virus causes many Physical problems.....and the Brain is just one of the organs which might come under attack.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 29, 2020)

Well, it’s driving me crazy and I haven’t even had it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

*@asp3 was it the virus or the ventilator? i've heard some stuff about psychotic events from the vents.*


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

Wanna bet on criminal defense attorneys using this?  _"Your honor, my client's criminal actions were caused by Covid-19.  He would never have raped & murdered this woman if he wasn't ill.  He needs treatment; not punishment.  You can't put someone in prison for being sick."_


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

It may that some people already have mental problems and the current situation is the final straw for them. It is a very worrying time for all of us. The fact that it takes two weeks for symptoms to show is stressful.


----------



## asp3 (Dec 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *@asp3 was it the virus or the ventilator? i've heard some stuff about psychotic events from the vents.*



Thank you for bringing this up.  I hadn't heard that before but will look into it.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Thank you for bringing this up.  I hadn't heard that before but will look into it.


*i was just given this too. not sure how trustworthy the guardian is but, if this is true we are stuck with this crap. and i'm sure there will be worse ones coming in the future.

WHO warns Covid-19 pandemic is 'not necessarily the big one' | World news | The Guardian*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *i was just given this too. not sure how trustworthy the guardian is but, if this is true we are stuck with this crap. and i'm sure there will be worse ones coming in the future.
> 
> WHO warns Covid-19 pandemic is 'not necessarily the big one' | World news | The Guardian*


Yes.  This doesn't surprise me in the least.  Indeed, a virus with a fatality rate of under 3% is far from the worst pandemic the next generation or two of humans will experience. 

The 1918 influenza is still with us as H1N1, and COVID-19 will probably also eventually slide into the background.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Yes.  This doesn't surprise me in the least.  Indeed, a virus with a fatality rate of under 3% is far from the worst pandemic the next generation or two of humans will experience.
> 
> The 1918 influenza is still with us as H1N1, and COVID-19 will probably also eventually slide into the background.


*while something worse takes it's place. *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *while something worse takes it's place. *


Not necessarily soon.  It's been a long time between epidemics/pandemics.  
But most assuredly, another will spring up eventually.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 22, 2021)

There was a great article in the NY Times today about one man who has suffered psychosis after having Covid.  Unfortunately I think you need a subscription to read it but it's somewhat frightening to me.  I can't imagine "going crazy" after a mild case of Covid.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/22/...action=click&module=Spotlight&pgtype=Homepage

Here's another article about a woman who lost her husband to suicide after he developed anxiety after having Covid.

https://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loc...ovid-psychosis-led-to-husbands-death/2455344/


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

asp3 said:


> I read this NY Times article and looked for another public article but didn't find one.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/28/health/covid-psychosis-mental.html
> 
> ...


My brother recently had COVID & his anxiety went through the roof. He ended up in the psyche ward for a week. 

After my infection last March that could've been COVID my anxiety has definitely gotten a lot worse. 

They told my brother that they are finding that people with anxiety are having more troubles after COVID.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Well, it’s driving me crazy and I haven’t even had it.


Mine too.


----------



## asp3 (Mar 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> My brother recently had COVID & his anxiety went through the roof. He ended up in the psyche ward for a week.
> 
> After my infection last March that could've been COVID my anxiety has definitely gotten a lot worse.
> 
> They told my brother that they are finding that people with anxiety are having more troubles after COVID.



I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope that you and your brother have been able to get back to what is a normal level of anxiety for you.  I also hope that you and he are able to get to a state where you have less or no anxiety in the future.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 28, 2021)

asp3 said:


> I read this NY Times article and looked for another public article but didn't find one.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/28/health/covid-psychosis-mental.html


From the article...


> The patient, a 42-year-old physical therapist and mother of four young children, had never had psychiatric symptoms or any family history of mental illness. Yet there she was, sitting at a table in a beige-walled room at South Oaks Hospital in Amityville, N.Y., sobbing and saying that she kept seeing her children, ages 2 to 10, being gruesomely murdered and that she herself had crafted plans to kill them.


What's going on in Amityville? Something in the water, maybe?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

asp3 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.  I hope that you and your brother have been able to get back to what is a normal level of anxiety for you.  I also hope that you and he are able to get to a state where you have less or no anxiety in the future.


I have GAD so unless it goes away on it's own I think I may be stuck with it. It must have been hereditary cuz dad has had anxiety all his life.


----------

